# Pets Wonderful (on Church Street) -- big sale



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I walked by Pets Wonderful today and they had signs all over advertising a 50%-70% off sale. They are closed Mondays so I don't know how good the prices are, but if you are downtown it might be worth checking it out.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

interesting.. thanks for the heads up


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

rather close, would be nice to see what plants they have.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*pets wonderful*



BettaBeats said:


> rather close, would be nice to see what plants they have.


good luck on the plants... they usually have hardly anything.
but they always have loads of fallowella (sp?) catfish.
and lots of dry goods.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's all I have to say about that place-- I called in 2004 looking for blue paradise. "We have them"

get there he points me to dwarf gouramis "aren't those paradise?" then tried to sell me some oscars for a 35 gallon. And asked me 'what are these?' over some L144.

Incompetence wonderful is more appropriate.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Here's all I have to say about that place-- I called in 2004 looking for blue paradise. "We have them"
> 
> get there he points me to dwarf gouramis "aren't those paradise?" then tried to sell me some oscars for a 35 gallon. And asked me 'what are these?' over some L144.
> 
> Incompetence wonderful is more appropriate.


maybe they are better now 6 years later...

anyone has gone yet can give us an update


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*pets wonderful*



Fish_Man said:


> maybe they are better now 6 years later...
> 
> anyone has gone yet can give us an update


I have been there a few times, mostly to look because it is very close to where i live. As i mentioned before, they usually have loads of fallowellas. They also often have rubbernose plecs, which I love. otherwise, they usually have lots of tetras, guppies, plecos (nothing fancy if i remember correctly), humungous apple snails... haven't been in ages. but if everything is 70% off, it might be worth a look. i might go get a fallowella, myself


----------

